# Steel shot and chokes



## horn65 (Jul 31, 2008)

What kind of barrel and or chokes do I need in order to shoot steel,hevi-shot or bismuth?


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Rule of thumb,Mod is full steel and I/C is modified.Check them both out on a pattern board to see which works best in your gun.This rule applies to all non-toxic shot.

Hope this helps.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

It all depends on the chokes. Some extended tubes let you go all the way down to a true full with larger shot because of the longer section. Most factory chokes are as what was said above. If you have aftermarket tubes, check with the manufacturer.

There are also others that do not work by constriction by by slowing the wad and allowing a true pattern without wadspin interference.


----------

